# dorky headlamps



## peteybaby (Jul 23, 2007)

The first time I saw a headlamp, I thought it looked incredibly dorky. It seemed dumb, but I couldn't explain why I thought it seemed dumb.

Then a year or so later, I bought one for using on night hikes, camping, etc. As soon as you try a headlamp for the first time, you realize that hand-holding a regular flashlight is... how can I say this without offending anybody?... "stupid"  for activities like setting up camp, or reading in a tent.

Luckily I knew a dork who already had headlamps and had removed some of the stigma for me.

I see well over 100 readers every day in the flashlight forums, but usually fewer than 15 on the headlamp forum, and I wonder if all these people just haven't yet tried a headlamp, because surely for actually "doing" something, a headlamp is the way to go most of the time. I have good flashlights too, including a good EDC on my keychain, so it gets used a lot. But if I know in advance that I will need light, I always bring the headlamp.

Here is a list of the activities off the top of my head that a headlamp is better for:

- hiking
- camping
- snowboarding & skiing
- snowshoeing
- home renos
- car maintenance
- rollerblading
- jogging
- biking
- stagehand work
- walking dogs
- reading
- caving
- fishing

And here is a list of activities off the top of my head that a handheld flashlight is better for:

- EDC'ing
- fighting

So it seems to me that a headlamp is hands down the winner, and that most people should be buying headlamps, or a headlamp plus a good EDC flashlight. Is it just the dorky look that deters everybody from buying headlamps?

I'm glad that headlamps get their own forum now because I think interest will pick up with the greater exposure.


----------



## KingGlamis (Jul 23, 2007)

I have to admit it... I think headlamps are very useful, even though I've never owned one. The problem, as you mentioned, is the perception of them looking dorky. My wife and friends already tease me about my flashlight obsession. I can only imagine how much worse the teasing would be if I bought a headlamp. 

I think the answer for me may be a head strap (not sure of the real name but I have seen them) that allows a hand-held light to be strapped to the side of the head. While still dorky, it's not quite as dorky as a headlamp.


----------



## peteybaby (Jul 23, 2007)

Another thing I forgot to mention is that some people hold a flashlight in their mouth when they need to use both hands. That's fine if a flashlight is all you have, but if you're going to be using it that way fairly often, get a headlamp!

If a headlamp looks dorky, imagine how dorky you look with a flashlight in your mouth!


----------



## KingGlamis (Jul 23, 2007)

peteybaby said:


> Another thing I forgot to mention is that some people hold a flashlight in their mouth when they need to use both hands. That's fine if a flashlight is all you have, but if you're going to be using it that way fairly often, get a headlamp!
> 
> If a headlamp looks dorky, imagine how dorky you look with a flashlight in your mouth!



I can't ever remember putting a flashlight in my mouth. If I need both hands, that sounds like work, and for work I use a worklight. I have four DeWalt 18V worklights with the flexible neck. They work great. Sure, a headlamp would also be useful for "work" but I have had no issues using the DeWalt work lights.


----------



## peteybaby (Jul 23, 2007)

Agree with you on the work lights. I use one of those for working on my car because I don't want to get my precious headlamp covered with oil! (but if I didn't have the work light, I'd use the headlamp)

Too bad my Ryobi kit didn't come with an LED work light. That would have been cool.


----------



## LedSled (Jul 23, 2007)

Fascinating! Doesn't anyone recall the old rule that form follows function?

My family hails from a West Virginia coal mining area where you can still find old carbide miner's headlamps in backyard sheds. Today's PT Apex and Stenlight are just modern-day versions of that same old idea: turn your head and you point the light; hands are for working.

Dorky? Who cares? For a miner, this is life and livelihood.


----------



## half-watt (Jul 23, 2007)

REAL MEN WEAR HEADLAMPS!!!


I believe the correct term is...


GEEK, and possibly NERD, but definitely NOT DORK as the distinguishing characteristic of a DORK, in contradistinction from the geek and nerd, should include lacking some modicum of intelligence and/or common sense, - though "dork" should not necessarily be confused with "mentally challenged".


Here are some "Official" definitions obtained by engaging in many, painstaking hours of searching the entire WWW in effort to edify those who have some measure of interest in proper terminology...


geek = 1) a person often of an intellectual bent who is disliked, also an enthusiast or expert especially in a technological field or activity <computer geek>; 2) a person who is single-minded or accomplished in scientific or technical pursuits but is felt to be socially inept.


nerd = 1) an unstylish, unattractive, or socially inept person; especially : one slavishly devoted to intellectual or academic pursuits <computer nerds>; 2) a nerd is a technically bright but socially inept person. The classic image of the nerd has been the wild-haired genius kid with thick-lensed glasses surrounded by test tubes and computers. Microsoft's Bill Gates is sometimes considered the walking embodiment of the older, successful nerd (Authors comment: before he was rich and famous, and not universally disliked throughout the galaxy, "geek", perhaps, would have been the better term to apply to Mr. Gates, IMO.)


dork = 1) a stupid, inept, or foolish person; 2) a term of abuse designating the target as quirky, awkward, eccentric, and/or socially inept


so, as all can see "dork" is, in many cases, not the term of choice for many headlamps users. go with "geek" or "nerd" instead, depending upon the level of "attractiveness" of the particular individual to whom you wish to apply the moniker.

as an older individual, being "down-hill" to hundred for me and displaying a technical bent since about the age of nine when i built a 30W TUBE stereo amplifier for my father as a birthday gift (though earlier endeavors at disassembling heirloom european built clocks that my parents had in the home to see how they worked and to TIME how long the little sprockets would spin as a wee top of sorts, resulted in less than desirable results when i attempted to reassemble them and a good "tanning" of my hintermost parts with "the strap"), my preference as a personal description would be "TECHNO-GEEK", however that is perhaps being redundant in the same sense as "Sahara desert", or "Mount Fuji-yama" are redundant. since, there appears to be a distinct lack of understanding as to the proper definitions of these terms, i find that "techno-geek" identifies to those, not of the cogniscenti, that the "geekiness" resides within the realm of specific techinical disciplines.


i hope this Post, dealing with one of the more important topics here (perhaps a notch or two above exploding batteries) helps in clarifying a misunderstanding which appears to exist in the minds of some on the CPF Forums (there's that redundancy in terminology again, sorta' like "VIN number" in automobiles!!!).

if this Post has served to benefit anyone's life for the better, than the time taken to author it has already been well rewarded!!!


----------



## Valolammas (Jul 23, 2007)

Headlamps are great! If you look at my user profile, you'll see that my favorite LED light is a Petzl Tikka XP. Yes, I have several other LED lights that are brighter and run longer, but they are not as useful. I'll buy a new one as soon as Petzl gets around to making a Cree version (or whatever, there will probably be a new & improved super LED out by then).

I like handhelds for playing around with, but if I need a light to actually do something with (like read in bed), I'll grab the Tikka XP.


----------



## Gnufsh (Jul 23, 2007)

I have owned a headlamp since I was in 6th grade. I don't haved that one any more, but I have 2 right now. They are essential working on the fireline at night.


----------



## peteybaby (Jul 23, 2007)

Valolammas, in case you didn't know, it's REALLY easy to mod the Tikka XP to put a Cree (or actually a Seoul) in it. I did that for my gf's Tikka XP. After getting the screwdriver bit required to open the headlamp up, the entire mod took 15 mins or less. The stock Luxeon LED is mounted on a star, so you just have to swap it with a Seoul star, and you're done! Just 2 wires to desolder and resolder.

Before the mod, my gf was semi-happy with the Tikka because although it was quite bright with the diffuser off, the beam was kind of too narrow for camping. With the diffuser on, it wasn't bright enough for her liking. Especially in comparison with a PT Apex, which I use and which is pretty bright with the side LEDs on for close-up work.

After the mod, the Tikka with the diffuser on is better. She hasn't used the Tikka for camping since I did the mod, but in indoor testing it looked like it would be much better.


----------



## Valolammas (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes, I've heard that it's really easy. Unfortunately, I can't get Crees or Seouls here in Finland (not yet anyway) and ordering them from abroad gets pretty expensive with the shipping charges. But I'll probably get some eventually. Thanks for the encouragement, anyway!

I have actually opened it a couple of times. I took the optic out, because I wanted to try it that way, and the beam is very nice and even without it. But then I got worried about dust and grime getting in so I put it back. The diffuser works fine, though for a flood, the beam is nicer without anything in front of the LED.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 24, 2007)

I've got a Tikka XP, and like others, was disappointed with the light output. I picked up a $19 Rayovac 1AA 'Sportsman Extreme' headlamp from Wal-Mart that puts out far more light than the Tikka, and the Rayovac comes with a flip-over diffuser.

Thanks for the tip about swapping out the emitter in the Tikka. I hate to just throw that headlamp into a desk drawer and not use it after paying over $50 for it.


----------



## jbviau (Jul 25, 2007)

Hopefully you all won't consider this too off-topic. I'm someone who does not yet own a headlamp and who usually lurks in the LED forum. Why don't I own a headlamp? No good reason. I'm convinced now that I have use for one. I'm tired of holding my G2 in my mouth when I'm in the basement resetting the circuit breaker or digging through storage. Nitrolon isn't very tasty.

Do you have any favorite headlamps that I (as a first-timer) wouldn't find too awkward or "geeky" to wear? Slim would be good, i.e. no huge battery pack. It seems like a lot of people favor the Petzl Tikka XP but say it needs an emitter mod to compete in brightness with others. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## peteybaby (Jul 25, 2007)

jbviau said:


> Hopefully you all won't consider this too off-topic. I'm someone who does not yet own a headlamp and who usually lurks in the LED forum. Why don't I own a headlamp? No good reason. I'm convinced now that I have use for one. I'm tired of holding my G2 in my mouth when I'm in the basement resetting the circuit breaker or digging through storage. Nitrolon isn't very tasty.
> 
> Do you have any favorite headlamps that I (as a first-timer) wouldn't find too awkward or "geeky" to wear? Slim would be good, i.e. no huge battery pack. It seems like a lot of people favor the Petzl Tikka XP but say it needs an emitter mod to compete in brightness with others. Thanks for any suggestions.



I think there are other threads where people have asked for headlamp recommendations too but I'm in a rush and can't look for them right now.

Yeah "digging through storage" is another great use for a headlamp. We've probably all tried balancing a flashlight in weird ways to try to get the light where we want it.

My experience with headlamps might be considered outdated because the 4 lamps I've owned are all at least 2 yrs old, but here's my opinion anyway:

It depends on how much light you want. If you want tons of light, you'll want a headlamp with a Cree or Seoul or at least a Luxeon LED. Anything that says 1W or higher will probably have one of these three. I use a PT Apex but it does have a bulky battery pack. The PT Eos doesn't have a bulky battery pack and it's pretty bright, but for flood, it's not as good as the Tikka XP. The TXP isn't quite as bright as the Eos, until you press the momentary boost button (up to 20s of higher output), but it has a sliding diffuser so you can get great flood at the expense of brightness.

When my gf and I compared the TXP with the EOS, I preferred the EOS for it's throw, while she preferred the TXP for its flood. There's another thread in the headlamp forum about someone who added a diffuser to an EOS, I think.

There are a few more that I haven't tried, like the Myo XP (also has a battery pack but smaller than the Apex's), Brunton L3 and L5, and one or two Black Diamond models (can't remember the names of them... maybe "icon" is one?) that use a high-powered LED. Plus if you read more on CPF, there are models by Ray-O-Vac, River Rock, and others, and they're cheap.

Oh one thing I did that helped: we asked the store salesperson if we could take our top 3 contenders into a dark room somewhere. He let us go in the washroom. So we did that and compared the 3 headlamps with the lights off, for about 10 mins.

Oh one more thing: how robust do you want your headlamp to be? My Apex is plenty robust, but I've heard about some other lamps where you have to be a bit more careful with them. Nothing too serious, but one for example supposedly gets very warm after 5 mins on high. I read some people saying that the BD (forgot the model name) produces good output but is not built quite as tough as some others. Might not be an issue for you though.


----------



## Botnik (Jul 25, 2007)

I used to be outdoors a lot at night. Sick of incandescents I started delving into LED flashlights, eventually going through many generations of drop-in LED upgrades for AA Maglights. My mom helped me sew a strap system that allowed me to strap said AA Maglight to my head (with elastic sections and everything -- it was modelled after commercially-available headlamps. It was pro!). This "head flashlight" also went through many upgrades over the years. Many people, including peteybaby, said I looked quite dorky, having a flashlight strapped to my head.

These days on my head you can sometimes find a Princeton Tec Apex, that I've used to do house renos (wiring in the attic, etc.) and other tasks, now modified (by peteybaby since I don't have any more time with a baby in the house) to use a Seoul emitter. I don't know where you are, but in Vancouver, BC, lots of people are into outdoors activities, and many (50%?) use headlamps. I also know a lot of electricians, IT people, etc., and they all use headlamps when they're up in the ceiling etc.. So I don't think you'll look that dorky because of a headlamp.

Here are some old pics from 2003. For the first few shots, that's not my head.


----------



## DesertFox (Jul 25, 2007)

KingGlamis said:


> I think the answer for me may be a head strap (not sure of the real name but I have seen them) that allows a hand-held light to be strapped to the side of the head. While still dorky, it's not quite as dorky as a headlamp.


 
I think you are talking about the Niteize head strap. http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=28&product_id=61

I have a Tikka XP and it works great for me stock. I usually don't like too bright of a light around the capsite because it destroys night vision. Besides, I would have no excuse to use my bright flashlights when I do need more light.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 25, 2007)

KingGlamis said:


> I can't ever remember putting a flashlight in my mouth. If I need both hands, that sounds like work, and for work I use a worklight. I have four DeWalt 18V worklights with the flexible neck. They work great. Sure, a headlamp would also be useful for "work" but I have had no issues using the DeWalt work lights.


Unfortunately, you can't lug all that heavy gear when you're camping (real camping, not car camping) or backpacking.


----------



## ltiu (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm a headlightaholic. I have more HLs than heads to put my HLs on.


----------



## jbviau (Jul 25, 2007)

peteybaby said:


> I think there are other threads where people have asked for headlamp recommendations too but I'm in a rush and can't look for them right now.
> 
> Yeah "digging through storage" is another great use for a headlamp. We've probably all tried balancing a flashlight in weird ways to try to get the light where we want it.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the advice. As far as robustness goes, I'd like the headlamp to be waterproof (just to -1m or so). So far I like the features in the Petzl E-Lite...multiple levels, a red LED, compact, can be clipped to various things, etc. I don't need a throw monster.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 25, 2007)

I read a post by a guy who said he started EDC'ing a headlamp (on his head). He said not long after he started, his office was suddenly moved to the basement.
:thinking:


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 25, 2007)

jbviau said:


> Thanks for the advice. As far as robustness goes, I'd like the headlamp to be waterproof (just to -1m or so). So far I like the features in the Petzl E-Lite...multiple levels, a red LED, compact, can be clipped to various things, etc. I don't need a throw monster.



You should check out the Rayovac 1AA 1W headlamp at Wal-mart for $18.83. Has a flip over diffuser and the 1W LED puts out a great deal of pure white light for over 2.5 hours on a 2000mah Sanyo Eneloop NiMh AA battery. Also has 2 5mm red LED's and a single 5mm blue LED. The packaging indicates it is water resistant.

First click of the button you get the 2 red LED's, second click the blue one, 3rd click the 1 watt LED. The diffuser can cover either set of LED's.


----------



## cave dave (Jul 25, 2007)

Handhelds are also better for "white-wall" hunting. 

Stop living in denial! Anybody reading this forum is already a geek, and all your friends already know it, you might as well admit it to yourself and get over it. So go out and buy a headlamp, they are extremly useful. I've owned all the small ones and my personal fav is the EOS. Very easy to mod to brighter LED and smooth or floody reflector. 

Umm, downside is bugs fly into your face and high humidity tends to kick back some glare.


----------



## fishx65 (Jul 25, 2007)

Out of the 30 or so lights that I have, the EOS and a few other of my headlamps get the most use by far. If you wear one into a movie theater your a DORK! Not DORKY at all if your into hunting and fishing!!!!


----------



## TMorita (Jul 26, 2007)

The problem with the headlamp forum is people don't want to spend decent money for a headlamp.

You see posts in the flashlight forum about $100-$200 flashlights fairly often, but very few people want to spend more than $10 for a headlamp, for some reason.

Toshi


----------



## M.S (Jul 26, 2007)

Valolammas said:


> Yes, I've heard that it's really easy. Unfortunately, I can't get Crees or Seouls here in Finland (not yet anyway) and ordering them from abroad gets pretty expensive with the shipping charges. But I'll probably get some eventually. Thanks for the encouragement, anyway!



I have some soeul emitters coming this way and need to get one batch more for my headlamps. I live in Helsinki, PM me if you are interested in one.


----------



## half-watt (Jul 26, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> I read a post by a guy who said he started EDC'ing a headlamp (on his head). He said not long after he started, his office was suddenly moved to the basement.
> :thinking:




sometimes i still EDC a Petzl ZipkaPLus - very nice form factor, IMO. 

i have been known, in both office space and, of course, the laboratories (NOT lavatories - though at 0400, i have done that too), to take it out of my pocket, place it on my head, and use it. Usually attracts a lot of attention.

Go ahead laugh if you want. My co-workers did too. Didn't bother me in the least, nor should it bother any other self-respectin' techno-geek!


----------



## drmaxx (Jul 27, 2007)

jbviau said:


> Thanks for the advice. As far as robustness goes, I'd like the headlamp to be waterproof (just to -1m or so). So far I like the features in the Petzl E-Lite...multiple levels, a red LED, compact, can be clipped to various things, etc. I don't need a throw monster.



Just to give some more choice and make things complicated :naughty:: I really like my PT Aurora. Small, lightweight, long battery life and bright enough for most tasks in- and outside the house. The comfi headband might make you look like a geek, but it is very easy to forget that you have the lamp on your head.
For the real hike I prefer the Apex - much brighter but also heavier. E.g. if your head is bent down a lot then there is always the danger that the battery pack (= entire lamp) falls off your head.


----------



## chesterqw (Jul 27, 2007)

better when you have 3 lights and 2 hands.


----------



## cave dave (Jul 27, 2007)

*Luke. Come to the Dork Side!*


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 27, 2007)

A headlamp makes sense if you need constant light for more than a few seconds or minutes, and you need both hands to perform a task. Otherwise, a flashlight still makes sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamfly (Jul 29, 2007)

I am now into the hybrid while fishing: Headlamp and Belt Lamps. My current Belt Lamps are 2 headlamps modified to attach to a nylon belt. My headlamp is a Black Diamond SPOT for it's lightweight (in rainny days, will be the heavier PT EOS with SSC P4). The 2 Belt Lamps are el cheapos modified with SSC P4. Pretty soon when my Nite Ize mini Lite-Loks arrive, I will be using 2 UltraFire C3 flashlights attached to a belt. 

I would like to think 2 C3s in gun-like positions and one SPOT will look extra cool. I think even the fish would rather die just to see my setup.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a headlamp in every car. Try changing a flat tire with a flashlight and then try it with a headlamp. Far easier having a light that illuminates any direction you turn your head.

Any CPF'er that doesn't own a headlamp is living in denial. Go ahead. Buy one. You'll be amazed how useful one is.


----------



## electrothump (Jul 29, 2007)

The dorky thing make me chuckle a little. I catch slack from a lot of people when I'm wearing a headlight, even my girlfriend (of 8 yrs.) still cracks jokes about them. But, I never let it bother me. Heck, I'll even laugh with them. But when it comes to doing things in the dark, headlights rule. I've converted several friends, cousins, and a brother. 

Dave

p.s.
Nice light Botnik.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's a pic of me using my Tikka XP. Shot was taken just at daybreak while climbing the Clear Creek Trail near the bottom of the Grand Canyon, AZ.






Dorky? You be the judge.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 30, 2007)

A great little headlight for reading in bed is the old CMG Tracer. Uses one AAA for two LEDs. Just the right amount of light. But, you've got to admit they do look dorky (love that word). :laughing:

Geoff


----------



## fieldops (Jul 31, 2007)

I just use some cheap Nuwai's Lux I. Not that robust, but they work ok. There are just times when you really have to have both hands free.


----------



## pmoney (Jul 31, 2007)

I am going car camping in utah for 2 weeks soon with a bunch of kids from my college. Since we are getting 3 credits of 300 level biodiversity for it, I guess they had to let everyone who wanted participate, so that means car camping.  But I know for sure that a couple of my friends are just going to amazed by the dorkiness of my headlamp and all the goofy looking clothes and stuff I take backpacking. But, we'll see whose smiling 2 nights in. I should post up some pictures when I get back.


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 8, 2007)

KingGlamis said:


> I think the answer for me may be a head strap (not sure of the real name but I have seen them) that allows a hand-held light to be strapped to the side of the head. While still dorky, it's not quite as dorky as a headlamp.


Hmmm... My brother has both duct tape and a 5 D cell Maglite.



peteybaby said:


> Another thing I forgot to mention is that some people hold a flashlight in their mouth when they need to use both hands. That's fine if a flashlight is all you have, but if you're going to be using it that way fairly often, get a headlamp!
> 
> If a headlamp looks dorky, imagine how dorky you look with a flashlight in your mouth!


It's hard to talk clearly too, I've found.

One problem with headlamps is that it's harder to use a headlamp if you're just holding it in your hand than it is to use a normal torch. They're just different.

half-watt, I actually think the main difference between geeks and nerds is a follower vs leader thing. My impression is that the former does it to fit in, because it's fashionable with or perceived as cool by other geeks, whereas the nerd doesn't care if there are any other nerds, or anyone else for that matter, who are also interested in it. In that sense they are the leaders. Perhaps that's why nerds are perceived as being more socially inept. It's more their priorities. Richard Feynman, for example, I would call a nerd even though he was quite popular as well, especially with the geeks, who practically worshipped him.

How many CPFers have CPF to thank for really getting them into lights? How many would be doing it anyway thank you very much? 



Valolammas said:


> Unfortunately, I can't get Crees or Seouls here in Finland (not yet anyway) and ordering them from abroad gets pretty expensive with the shipping charges.


Come on, no excuses! (Except if you don't have a credit card.) Stars don't cost that much these days (and no extra shipping charges).

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1302
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1445
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2394



cave dave said:


> *Luke. Come to the Dork Side!*


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, wait, there's another page of this... :duh2:



BlackDecker said:


> Here's a pic of me using my Tikka XP. Shot was taken just at daybreak while climbing the Clear Creek Trail near the bottom of the Grand Canyon, AZ.
> 
> Dorky? You be the judge.



Is that a bag on the back of a bag on the back of a bag on the back of your backpack? How far out behind do you stick? I hope you didn't turn around in a hurry.


----------



## mdocod (Aug 8, 2007)

at work, my managers and most co-workers are very aware that I am a "flashlight geek/nerd/aholoc/whatever" ...

Actually they don't trouble me much about it, I work with quite a few neat people who all have their idiosyncrasies, so it's not like a big deal or anything that I happen to be a flashlight nut. I don't just have a flashlight on me at all times.... but a quick walk over to the car and a toolbox with a very wide assortment of sockets, adapters, extensions, wrenches, drivers, pliers, etc awaits. 

One night my manager wanted to do a little electrical repair back in the walk-in. He asked to barrow a light... I said "hold on a minute" and returned from my car with a headlamp for the both of us and all tools necessary. Being capable and equipped is never a bad idea, and he didn't have anything negative to say at all about my "goofiness."

Since discovering headlamps, I'm hooked, I use them frequently, my fiance loves em too, we go on night walks with them together very frequently. Being a "geek" is IN!


----------



## BlackDecker (Aug 8, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Oh, wait, there's another page of this... :duh2:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a bag on the back of a bag on the back of a bag on the back of your backpack? How far out behind do you stick? I hope you didn't turn around in a hurry.




I'm wearing a single backpack in that picture, but was carrying around 60-65lbs of gear as I was on a 5 night long backpacking trip. Was carrying a lot of water as I was unsure of any available water along the trail. The yellow 'bucket' was actually a plastic collapsible bucket which served as my lunchbox and was then used to dip water from a stream to filter drinking water. Even though the only folks that I met along the trail were fellow backpackers, they too gave me some strange looks.


----------



## Valolammas (Aug 21, 2007)

Just to follow up on this (and TorchBoy's comment as well)...



peteybaby said:


> Valolammas, in case you didn't know, it's REALLY easy to mod the Tikka XP to put a Cree (or actually a Seoul) in it. I did that for my gf's Tikka XP. After getting the screwdriver bit required to open the headlamp up, the entire mod took 15 mins or less. The stock Luxeon LED is mounted on a star, so you just have to swap it with a Seoul star, and you're done! Just 2 wires to desolder and resolder.



I bought a couple of Seoul stars from M.S (thanks!), and I just did this mod. You weren't kidding, it really is laughably easy! I didn't even need any instructions. Took about 10 minutes as I had the proper torx bit already and had opened it before, so I knew how it's put together.

I don't have a light meter, but eyeballing tells me it's somewhat brighter. Not a dramatic difference, but I'm happy. I'm running it with GP Recykos, btw, I think the difference might be bigger with fresh primaries.


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 21, 2007)

Valolammas said:


> I don't have a light meter, but eyeballing tells me it's somewhat brighter. Not a dramatic difference, but I'm happy.


Take a note of runtime as well (or is it a well-current controlled driver?).

And your avatar is _really_ cute.


----------



## Valolammas (Aug 22, 2007)

I thought it wouldn't affect runtime at all, but now that I think about it, I guess that might depend on the possibly different Vf of the old vs. new LED among other things. It's not much of an issue for me, as I don't think I'll ever need to run it for hours at a time, and since I'm using NiMHs I just recharge them when I think they need it.

I made my previous post after just quickly trying it out in the bathroom with the diffuser on, but I did some more testing after it got dark and the difference in brightness is more notable than I first thought. The really big surprise came after I tried it without the diffuser, though. Whereas the old beam was square with very little side spill, the Seoul beam is ROUND and has a more usable spill (still not very bright, but way brighter than before). I always used to have the diffuser on before, but I like this new beam without it as well. Also, the old vs. new brightness difference is much more pronounced without the diffuser. That boost really kicks! Got to try it with primaries (or lithiums!) when I get home. Oh man, this was sooo worth it! I'm very happy with this mod.

Thanks for the avatar compliment.


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 30, 2007)

BlackDecker said:


> Here's a pic of me using my Tikka XP. Shot was taken just at daybreak while climbing the Clear Creek Trail near the bottom of the Grand Canyon, AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, no one's going to call you that you put those sticks down 

I'm not deep into headlamps because I've never found them easy to EDC. The incan ones seem to have large battery cases and large heads, and the good LED (more than 1-3 5mm led type) have a form factor that doesn't fit my pockets. Then there's the strap to contend with. On top of that, they don't have great runtimes since most are 3xAAA or AA, or even two coin cell mini-headlamps. 

I have seen the light tho. I'll start looking at good, moddable headlamps for desk drawers, gloveboxes, etc.


----------



## peteybaby (Aug 30, 2007)

sysadmn said:


> I'm not deep into headlamps because I've never found them easy to EDC. The incan ones seem to have large battery cases and large heads, and the good LED (more than 1-3 5mm led type) have a form factor that doesn't fit my pockets. Then there's the strap to contend with. On top of that, they don't have great runtimes since most are 3xAAA or AA, or even two coin cell mini-headlamps.
> 
> I have seen the light tho. I'll start looking at good, moddable headlamps for desk drawers, gloveboxes, etc.



Good! I agree they're not easy to EDC. For that reason, I EDC a Fenix L0D-CE and use it frequently. But for those times when you *know in advance* that you'll need light, I think a headlamp wins hands down.

I'd say fuhgeddabout the incan headlamps. I have one and never ever use it. Even though I tried it as my car light and my dog-walking-in-yard-at-night light, it's so useless compared to my Apex+ that I don't want to pick it up anymore.

I'd say a 3AAA LED-only headlamp should have pretty good runtime, especially if you get a Cree/Seoul/Rebel one, or mod it to be so. No reason why runtime shouldn't be just as good as any Cree/Seoul/Rebel handheld light running on 3AAA (if there is such a thing).

Oh, one other advantage of a handheld light, in addition to general EDC use and fighting, is looking down water-sampling wells. My gf is an environmental engineer and has to peer down these small wells now and then, and a headlamp is too bulky, plus if she wears it on her head it's not on the correct axis. So she dangles her L1D-CE in the well and that works great.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 30, 2007)

Has anybody tried one of these headlamps. They look like they would be good for EDC. It is the Petzl e+Lite. It's only 27 grams.

http://en.petzl.com/petzl/LampesProduits?Produit=607


----------



## s.c. (Aug 31, 2007)

they're nice little lights. i'm just getting into HLs, so i can't really compare with anything...but the battery shelf-life, run time, and small size makes it my backup BOB light.


----------



## vbtiii (Sep 2, 2007)

half-watt said:


> REAL MEN WEAR HEADLAMPS!!!



OK, so not related, but I just thought this was a funny quote considering your avatar  (no offense intended  )


----------



## Patriot (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm finally coming around with the headlamp thing. I still have an old PT with incan bulb, OP reflector, that takes 4 AAs but it's kinda front heavy. My biggest problem with headlamps in the past was run time. I could carry a larger light in my hand or aim one on a stand and get a compromised effect. These days with the efficiency of LEDs I've not no reason not to own a good one. I did purchase a K2 River Rock from Target a few months ago and it's ....hmm, ok I guess. The beam is too narrow for close work and it has heatsinking issues. I like the Apex, but I want the most effecient LED as possible. Looks like I'll have to mod one for the time being since the Foxfury is just "too much" light for my first decent headlamp.


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 5, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> I'm finally coming around with the headlamp thing. I still have an old PT with incan bulb, OP reflector, that takes 4 AAs but it's kinda front heavy. My biggest problem with headlamps in the past was run time. I could carry a larger light in my hand or aim one on a stand and get a compromised effect. These days with the efficiency of LEDs I've not no reason not to own a good one. I did purchase a K2 River Rock from Target a few months ago and it's ....hmm, ok I guess. The beam is too narrow for close work and it has heatsinking issues. I like the Apex, but I want the most effecient LED as possible. Looks like I'll have to mod one for the time being since the Foxfury is just "too much" light for my first decent headlamp.



Try the Rayovac 'Sportsmans Extreme' headlamp at Wal-Mart for $18.82. Has a 1 watt Lux with a flip-over diffuser which really spreads out the light. Runs on 1AA cell. I get about 2.5 hours use out of a 1AA Sanyo Eneloop.


----------

